# Hilton Grand Vacations Club Sandestin - Coming in Q4 2022



## holdaer (Sep 16, 2022)

Coming soon in Q4 2022


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 16, 2022)

I am waiting for this one...It is an easy drive from ATL.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 16, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I am waiting for this one...It is an easy drive from ATL.



It might not be bookable for anybody. @cd5 is in the know and she says that booking the Embarc resorts might not be easy.

From this past summer:









						Rebranded DRI resorts to HVC or HGVC
					

Right. That is just not in the nature of @DaYooper or any Yooper  https://makeitmqt.com/the-definition-of-a-yooper/   I had no idea a Yooper was even a thing...




					tugbbs.com
				




I sincerely hope that the Embarc resorts will be available to us HGVC members and vice versa (even if it's just a trade for trade like it was back before DRI bought them out). If there's money involved, a timeshare company will find a way to suck it out of us.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 16, 2022)

After reading the 'tea leaves',  the types of vacation clubs within Hilton Grand Vacations:

HGVC = HGVC


----------



## weems637 (Sep 16, 2022)

we loved staying at this resort back when it was Club Intrawest.  Fingers crossed MAX does not apply


----------



## letsgobobby (Sep 16, 2022)

Not available to book


----------



## GMan82 (Sep 17, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Not available to book


Are any of these new resorts available to book for plain old HGVC club members?


----------



## GMan82 (Sep 17, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I am waiting for this one...It is an easy drive from ATL.


Same here. I would love a club not too far from atlanta. I have been to ocean oak, but that’s so hard to book!


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 17, 2022)

GMan82 said:


> Are any of these new resorts available to book for plain old HGVC club members?


Palm Desert was also rebranded HGVC and used to say coming Q3. That wording is gone now but it still isn't available in the portal


----------



## letsgobobby (Sep 17, 2022)

GMan82 said:


> Are any of these new resorts available to book for plain old HGVC club members?


Not holding my breath


----------



## escanoe (Sep 17, 2022)

holdaer said:


> Coming soon in Q4 2022



Coming where?


----------



## Nowaker (Sep 17, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I am waiting for this one...It is an easy drive from ATL.


And from Texas *

* with nothing really close, even Sandestin is close


----------



## cd5 (Sep 18, 2022)

Will likely be available as exchanges through HGV Max which will require a substantial purchase of some kind (not just $199 for the year) to be a part of. Points in Embarc are already 94% owned by individual members so the developer doesn't have much to play with. You're more likely to go to Embarc (and at a cheaper cost) by spending that money to buy resale points. The official HGV Max program for Embarc has not yet been announced - some work has to be done to "standardize" Embarc points etc (similar to what was done with Diamond Resorts). Not about to be done soon. Some months yet.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 18, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Will likely be available as exchanges through HGV Max which will require a substantial purchase of some kind (not just $199 for the year) to be a part of. Points in Embarc are already 94% owned by individual members so the developer doesn't have much to play with. You're more likely to go to Embarc (and at a cheaper cost) by spending that money to buy resale points. The official HGV Max program for Embarc has not yet been announced - some work has to be done to "standardize" Embarc points etc (similar to what was done with Diamond Resorts). Not about to be done soon. Some months yet.


If they will be available via Max, there aren't other levels of additional purchase. They are what they are in the reference guide unless they change the reference guide. I still think they will be in HGVC, hence the name, but as an exchange property like many others. There are a number of HGVC exchange properties with limited availability due to owners not in HGVC or in it but don't give up their weeks.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 18, 2022)

The only "weeks" (we actually do points and can reserve 1 day or more) they could do that with are the developer's, which are only about 6% of the total. Developer points can be purchased of course, but the pot doesn't grow much. Embarc has very few delinquencies. You can always hope but I was told that any "exchanging" would be based on buying into something that costs $$ and that we wouldn't be getting the past scheme where it didn't.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Will likely be available as exchanges through HGV Max which will require a substantial purchase of some kind (not just $199 for the year) to be a part of.......



It is my understanding that HGV MAX is a booking vehicle between HGVC and HVC.  In order to exchange using HGV MAX, your resort needs to be in either HGVC or HVC.  The big question is how will the 9 Embarc resorts be able to book with HGV MAX, if they are not in HGVC or HVC?  

As far as value proposition, I see the 9 Embarc resorts being in HGVC and the selling point for HGV MAX will be with the 800K members in HVC.  I know nothing is in writing, so this is just an interesting conversation as we decipher the 'tea leaves'.

Here is a visual of how I see things working with HGV MAX:


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

holdaer said:


> he selling point for HGV MAX will be with the 800K members in HVC


I actually think it would be a bigger draw for HGVC to buy into Max.  Right now, there isn't much there for HGVC members to take seriously but there are plenty of existing HGVC properties to pull in HVC Max members.  If they would have rebranded them HVC and pushed to get more HGVC Max members, then I could buy that.  Of course, I guess they can rebrand them HGVC but just not make them available to HGVC members without Max....which would be kind of BS.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 19, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> …….Of course, I guess they can rebrand them HGVC but just not make them available to HGVC members without Max....which would be kind of BS.



That could happen. That would also put all Embarc owners into a silo where they would only be able to book their 9 resorts.  For Embarc members to gain access to either HGVC or HVC resorts, then they would need to buy into HGV Max.   

Talk about a crappy deal for Embarc members.  They used to be part of HGVC.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 19, 2022)

Crappy deal for HGVC and Embarc owners if they call it HGVC and then not provide unfettered HGVC access. Kind of like bHC but without the naming difference. If they insert MAX purchase in the middle, cross-booking will be neutered. If both can exchange freely then both sides would be more likely to trade because you have opened both sides to a bigger trading population.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

Exchanging is just that - I give up a week so you can use it. As I've explained previously, the master declaration for Embarc makes it virtually impossible to change the terms of use for its members. Club Intrawest was never part of Hilton/HGVC. What was in existance prior to 2016 was simply an exchange agreement which was dissolved (by Hilton) when Diamond took over CI. Embarc members are already in what you call "a silo". They can go outside their 9 resorts only by exchanging - since the beginning. Those members that don't understand its point/trust system are more concerned about "outsiders" and the reducing of the availability even more because they think "availability" can just be opened at will to non-members, than going somewhere else. With 94% of points (94% of occupancy) sold, that's virtually every unit, for every resort and every week booked just with Embarc members. The only "wiggle room" are the 6% of points the developer owns & rents out. Apart from shoulder (low) season weeks, the most popular of the 9 resorts require booking at 11 months out to get what one wants. One can dream but the reality of what it is  (unless Hilton develops more new rooms/resorts to sell)  makes it unlikely that very many HGVC (or HVC) members get in unless Embarc members participate "en masse" in exchanges.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Embarc members participate "en masse" in exchanges.


They may if they then had full access to HGVC properties


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Crappy deal for HGVC and Embarc owners if they call it HGVC and then not provide unfettered HGVC access.


This would go directly against the statement Mark Wang, HGV President and CEO, wrote in a memo that someone posted in a Facebook group earlier this year:




Specifically, the second bullet item:


> In the event a new property is developed for Hilton Grand Vacations and affiliated with the HGV Club, all HGV Club Members will have access to book a stay at the resort during the Club Reservation window.


They are re-branding the Embarc properties as HGV Club (HGVC), so it seems this statement would apply to those resorts as well.  There may be some details to be worked out, but it seems that the intention is to allow *all *members access to *all *HGVC properties in the long term.

Kurt


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> They may if they then had full access to HGVC properties


It remains an exchange. There are no "extra" units left to give access any other way.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> This would go directly against the statement Mark Wang, HGV President and CEO, wrote in a memo that someone posted in a Facebook group earlier this year:
> View attachment 65154
> 
> Specifically, the second bullet item:
> ...


Not so sure. Nothing mentioned about Embarc affiliating with the HGV club.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Exchanging is just that - I give up a week so you can use it. As I've explained previously, the master declaration for Embarc makes it virtually impossible to change the terms of use for its members. Club Intrawest was never part of Hilton/HGVC. What was in existance prior to 2016 was simply an exchange agreement which was dissolved (by Hilton) when Diamond took over CI. Embarc members are already in what you call "a silo". They can go outside their 9 resorts only by exchanging - since the beginning. Those members that don't understand its point/trust system are more concerned about "outsiders" and the reducing of the availability even more because they think "availability" can just be opened at will to non-members, than going somewhere else. With 94% of points (94% of occupancy) sold, that's virtually every unit, for every resort and every week booked just with Embarc members. The only "wiggle room" are the 6% of points the developer owns & rents out. Apart from shoulder (low) season weeks, the most popular of the 9 resorts require booking at 11 months out to get what one wants. One can dream but the reality of what it is  (unless Hilton develops more new rooms/resorts to sell)  makes it unlikely that very many HGVC (or HGV) members get in unless Embarc members participate "en masse" in exchanges.


Again I ask -- how did it work back when the Club Intrawest properties could be booked directly by HGVC members (and vice versa) back before Diamond took over?  How I believe it worked is just like w/ RCI exchanges -- when HGVC members use their points to book an RCI property, HGV deposits an equivalent amount of inventory to RCI.  In the end, it balances out.  

Why would that not work with Embarc properties?  Behind the scenes, when Embarc owners use their points to book HGVC properties, an equivalent amount of inventory would be made available for HGVC members.  It is not just the 6% that is the "wiggle room", it is that plus all of the equivalent inventory from Embarc members using their points to book HGVC properties.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Not so sure. Nothing mentioned about Embarc affiliating with the HGV club.


All of the Embarc properties are being renamed under the Hilton Grand Vacations Club brand.

Kurt


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> It remains an exchange. There are no "extra" units left to give access any other way.


Yes, just like the other HGVC exchanged properties. If they use the exchange to access another HGVC property, they would be given up their access to their resort. Difference being point-based versus weeks but that can be worked out, right?


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

You're describing an exchange system that doesn't give Hilton extra revenue - I was told directly that the old version of the exchange was NOT going to happen. One would have to buy in to HGV Max to get access. I strongly tend to believe I was told the truth.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 19, 2022)

When you look at the list of the HGV Max properties on the HGVC website, it includes Palm Desert so far out of the Embarc resorts in the 6 month Max window but not the normal Club window.  That seems to indicate to me that despite the HGVC name on Palm Desert it is a Max property via an exchange mechanism and won’t be available otherwise.  We’ll see when things firm up, but I wouldn’t be holding my breath for access without Max.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

Eric B said:


> When you look at the list of the HGV Max properties on the HGVC website, it includes Palm Desert so far out of the Embarc resorts in the 6 month Max window but not the normal Club window.  That seems to indicate to me that despite the HGVC name on Palm Desert it is a Max property via an exchange mechanism and won’t be available otherwise.  We’ll see when things firm up, but I wouldn’t be holding my breath for access without Max.


Are you seeing this in the Max interface or just the external resort marketing page?


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Are you seeing this in the Max interface or just the external resort marketing page?


Embarc won't be available in Max until some small changes are made similar to what they did with the HVC resorts (Diamond) where they re-aligned the points values so they would be in common with Hilton. No announcements, no dates given yet for Embarc changes - so no availability for some time yet.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

In my opinion, if a Hilton owner wants to go to Embarc (or vice versa) they'll have better access at less cost if they buy directly into that system (resale of course) than if they buy into Max.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> All of the Embarc properties are being renamed under the Hilton Grand Vacations Club brand.
> 
> Kurt


But are they signing an affiliation agreement? The name alone is not enough.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> But are they signing an affiliation agreement? The name alone is not enough.


Not sure what you mean by "signing an affiliation agreement". Embarc is now fully owned by Hilton - they don't need one. What they have to do is figure out schemes that don't contravert the master declaration but which allow them to make "changes" - which because of the Master Declaration, make it extremely difficult do what they may really prefer.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> You're describing an exchange system that doesn't give Hilton extra revenue -* I was told directly* that the old version of the exchange was NOT going to happen. One would have to buy in to HGV Max to get access. I strongly tend to believe I was told the truth.


Who / what role was that person that told you this directly?  Someone higher than a sales person?  While I certainly think it is a definite possibility that Max will be required, it seems to contradict the words from Mark Wang, President and CEO (not that HGV has ever release contradictory messages before...   ).

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

Eric B said:


> When you look at the list of the *HGV Max properties...*


Not to nit-pick (but I am  ), there are no "HGV Max properties".  HGV Max is an exchange program, not a collection of properties.  The list of properties that you can gain access to if you join Max is relative to what collection you currently own.  If you are currently a HGVC or bHC owner, then you gain access to the HVC (former Diamond) properties, and if you are currently a Diamond owner, you gain access to the HGVC and bHC properties.



> We’ll see when things firm up, but I wouldn’t be holding my breath for access without Max.


Unfortunately, I think you are probably correct, but I think it contradicts the message from Mark Wang that I posted earlier in this thread.   

Kurt


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Who / what role was that person that told you this directly?  Someone higher than a sales person?  While I certainly think it is a definite possibility that Max will be required, it seems to contradict the words from Mark Wang, President and CEO (not that HGV has ever release contradictory messages before...   ).
> 
> Kurt


The conversation about how access was going to cost money was with a Hilton VP. About 3 months ago - is that a good enough, recent enough source for you?  In any event, they're already implementing it (HGV Max) with the Diamond properties. Embarc will be a variation of that. What would be the purpose of introducing HGV Max if access was going to be open and virtually "free"?


----------



## dayooper (Sep 19, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Who / what role was that person that told you this directly?  Someone higher than a sales person?  While I certainly think it is a definite possibility that Max will be required, it seems to contradict the words from Mark Wang, President and CEO (not that HGV has ever release contradictory messages before...   ).
> 
> Kurt



I believe @cd5 is some sort of board member (I could be wrong, though) and, if so, might have some sort of insight into how HGV is going to proceed. I agree Mark Wang should have not said what he said, but follow the money.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I believe @cd5 is some sort of board member (I could be wrong, though) and, if so, might have some sort of insight into how HGV is going to proceed. I agree Mark Wang should have not said what he said, but follow the money.


 Yeah, I'm a "sort of" board member, one elected entirely by member votes rather than by the developer... Not a Hilton employee in other words.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

dayooper said:


> but follow the money.


It would be interesting to see how much "Max" brings in though. Other than the initial upgrade, new deed, or ala carte fee, the annual fees are just a bit more than the HGVC club fee. For HGVC, there isn't a big draw to buy in ... Probably more so for DRI members.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> The conversation about how access was going to cost money was with a Hilton VP. About 3 months ago - *is that a good enough, recent enough source for you?*  In any event, they're already implementing it (HGV Max) with the Diamond properties. Embarc will be a variation of that. What would be the purpose of introducing HGV Max if access was going to be open and virtually "free"?


Not sure where you got the impression I didn't believe you; I just was pointing out that your information conflicted with the message from Mark Wang.  Seems like they could use a little communication coordination in the executive office.

Kurt


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Not sure where you got the impression I didn't believe you; I just was pointing out that your information conflicted with the message from Mark Wang.  Seems like they could use a little communication coordination in the executive office.
> 
> Kurt


His message came right at the beginning, just after they bought DRI, before they had really scoped out what was possible and what wasn't. I guess it was kind of asperational - but reality didn't make it feasible - they do want to monetize their investment.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 19, 2022)

cd5 said:


> just after they bought DRI,


Actually, that email was on April 27th so well after the DRI purchase. Of course, they want to monetize the investment since they ultimately answer to a board but I think there are ways to do it that support current owners while getting new ones.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Actually, that email was on April 27th so well after the DRI purchase.


And more importantly, well after they were selling "Max memberships".  The message was to address "miscommunication, speculation and rumors around HGV Max", but in some ways has raised new conflicting messages.



> Of course, they want to monetize the investment since they ultimately answer to a board but I think there are ways to do it that support current owners while getting new ones.


I fully agree.  If HGV management would focus on the long-term growth and health of the company, they would realize that trying to shake down all existing owners for extra dollars in the short term will most likely alienate a large percentage of their customers and will be detrimental in the long run.  But that would require execs who think long-term, and they are a dying breed these days.

Kurt


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Are you seeing this in the Max interface or just the external resort marketing page?



Signed into HGVC it shows up here:






						Hilton Grand Vacations - HGV Max Properties
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com
				






PigsDad said:


> Not to nit-pick (but I am  ), there are no "HGV Max properties".  HGV Max is an exchange program, not a collection of properties.  The list of properties that you can gain access to if you join Max is relative to what collection you currently own.  If you are currently a HGVC or bHC owner, then you gain access to the HVC (former Diamond) properties, and if you are currently a Diamond owner, you gain access to the HGVC and bHC properties.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you are probably correct, but I think it contradicts the message from Mark Wang that I posted earlier in this thread.
> ...



Happy to nit-pick or be nit-picked; that's the name of the page on HGVC where the following list shows up.  Link to the page is above.  N.B., it includes HGVC Palm Desert under the 6 month HGV Max reservation window; HGVC Sandestin had not been identified as a converted property until after they put this page in place.

Club Membership >  HGV Max > HGV Max Properties

*




MORE PROPERTIES IN MORE DESTINATIONS*
This page provides a list of the Hilton Vacation Club and Diamond properties that will be available for booking to Members with HGV Max benefits later in 2022. Reservations at these properties will fall under the new HGV Max Reservation Window, which allows booking starting six months before check-out (exceptions apply).

Please note: Inventory availability will be on a first-come, first-serve basis. Many of these properties have not yet been rebranded as part of the Hilton Vacation Club property collection. As a result, they continue to offer services and on-site features that do not follow the Hilton Grand Vacations brand standards. The rebranding of Diamond properties is a phased, multi-year effort that is scheduled to end in 2026. Resorts that have been rebranded carry a "Hilton Vacation Club" name.



*Properties Available During the HGV Max Reservation Window:*



*United States

ARIZONA*

Bell Rock Inn - Sedona, AZ
Kohl's Ranch Lodge - Payson, AZ
Los Abrigados Resort and Spa - Sedona, AZ
PVC at The Roundhouse Resort - Pinetop, AZ
Rancho Manana Resort - Cavecreek, AZ
Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club - Scottsdale, AZ
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club - Sedona, AZ
Varsity Clubs of America - Tuscon - Tuscon, AZ
*CALIFORNIA*

Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert- Palm Springs, CA
Riviera Beach Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club - Ramona, CA
Riviera Shores Resort - Capistrano Beach, CA
San Luis Bay Inn - Avila, CA
Tahoe Seasons Resort - South Lake Tahoe, CA
*COLORADO*

The Historic Crags Lodge - Estes Park, CO
*FLORIDA - ATLANTIC*

Crescent Resort on South Beach - Miami Beach, FL
Daytona Beach Regency - Daytona Beach, FL
The Cove on Ormond Beach - Ormond Beach, FL
*FLORIDA - ORLANDO*

Alhambra - Kissimmee, FL
Barefoot'n Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Bryan's Spanish Cove - Orlando, FL
Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando, FL
Grand Beach - Orlando, FL
Grande Villas Resort - Orlando, FL
Liki Tiki Village - Winter Garden, FL
Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club - Orlando, FL
Orbit One Vacation - Kissimmee, FL
Parkway International Resort - Kissimmee, FL
Polynesian Isles - Kissimmee, FL
*FLORIDA - GULF*

Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay - Naples, FL
*HAWAII - KAUAI*

The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club - Koloa, HI
*HAWAII - MAUI*

Ka'anapali Beach Club - Lahaina, HI
*HAWAII - OAHU*

The Modern Honolulu - Honolulu HI
*INDIANA*

Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend - South Bend, IN
*MISSOURI*

The Suites at Fall Creek - Branson, MO
*NEVADA - LAS VEGAS*

Cancun Resort Las Vegas - Las Vegas, NV
Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Suites and Villas - Las Vegas, NV
*NEW MEXICO*

Villas de Santa Fe - Santa Fe, NM
*NORTH CAROLINA*

Beachwoods Resort - Kitty Hawk, NC
Fairway Forest Resort - Sapphire, NC
*TENNESSEE*

Bent Creek Golf Village - Gatlinburg, TN
Sunrise Ridge Resort - Pigeon Forge, TN
*UTAH*

Cedar Breaks Lodge - Brian Head, UT
*VIRGINIA*

Beach Quarters Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
Boardwalk Resort and Villas - Virginia Beach, VA
Greensprings Vacation Resort - Williamsburg, VA
Ocean Beach Club, a Hilton Vacation Club - Virginia Beach, VA
Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club - Virginia Beach, VA
The Historic Powhatan, a Hilton Vacation Club - Williamsburg, VA
Turtle Cay Resort - Virginia Beach, VA
*International

MEXICO*

Cabo Azul Resort and Spa - Baja California, Mexico
*SINT MAARTEN*

Flamingo Beach Resort - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten
Royal Palm Beach Resort - Philipsburg, Sint Maarten

*Properties You'll Continue to Have Access to During the Club Reservation Window:*



*United States

CALIFORNIA*

Carlsbad Seapointe Resort - Carlsbad, CA
Club Donatello - San Francisco, CA
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort - Carlsbad, CA
MarBrisa, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Carlsbad, CA
*COLORADO*

Valdoro Mountain Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Breckenridge, CO
*FLORIDA - ATLANTIC*

McAlpin Ocean Plaza, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - South Beach, FL
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort - Stuart, FL
*FLORIDA - GULF*

Casa Ybel Resort - Sanibel, FL
Club Regency of Marco Island - Marco Island, FL
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort - Marco Island, FL
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
Hurricane House - Sanibel Island, FL
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
Sanibel Cottages Resort - Sanibel Island, FL
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort - Fort Myers Beach, FL
Shell Island Beach Club Resort - Sanibel Island, FL
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
Sunset Cove Resort - Marco Island, FL
The Charter Club of Marco Beach® - Marco Island, FL
The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort - Captiva Island, FL
The Surf Club of Marco - Marco Island, FL
Tortuga Beach Club Resort - Marco Island, FL
*FLORIDA - ORLANDO*

Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Orlando, FL
Parc Soleil, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Orlando, FL
SeaWorld® Orlando, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Orlando, FL
Tuscany Village, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Orlando, FL
*HAWAII - BIG ISLAND*

Kings’ Land, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Waikoloa, HI
Kohala Suites, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Waikoloa, HI
Ocean Tower, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Waikoloa, HI
The Bay Club, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Waikoloa, HI

*HAWAII - MAUI*

Maui Bay Villas, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Lahaina, HI
*HAWAII - OAHU*

Grand Waikikian, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Honolulu, HI
Hokulani Waikiki, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Honolulu, HI
Kalia Suites, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Honolulu, HI
Lagoon Tower, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Honolulu, HI
The Grand Islander, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Honolulu, HI
*ILLINOIS - CHICAGO*

Chicago Magnificent Mile, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Chicago, IL
*NEVADA - LAS VEGAS*

Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Las Vegas, NV
Flamingo, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Las Vegas, NV
Paradise, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Las Vegas, NV
The Boulevard, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Las Vegas, NV
Trump International Hotel Las Vegas, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club -Las Vegas, NV
*NEW YORK*

The Central at 5th, a Hilton Club - New York, NY
The Quin, a Hilton Club - New York, NY
The Hilton Club - New York - New York, NY (Note: Ownership Required)
The Residences, a Hilton Club - New York, NY
West 57th Street, a Hilton Club - New York, NY
*SOUTH CAROLINA*

Anderson Ocean Club, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Myrtle Beach, SC
Liberty Place Charleston, a Hilton Club - Charleston, SC
Ocean 22, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Myrtle Beach, SC
Ocean Enclave, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Myrtle Beach, SC
Ocean Oak Resort, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Hilton Head Island, SC
*UTAH*

Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Park City, UT
*WASHINGTON, D.C.*

The District, a Hilton Club - Washington, DC
*International

BARBADOS*

The Crane, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Crane, St. Philip, Barbados
*ITALY*

Borgo alle Vigne, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Selvatelles, Pisa, Italy
*JAPAN*

Hotel Harvest Amagi Kogen - Izu, Shizuoka, Japan
Hotel Harvest Arima Rokusai - Kobe, Hyogo, Japan
Hotel Harvest Atami Izusan - Atami, Shizuoka, Japan
Hotel Harvest Hakone Hisui - Hakone, Kanagawa, Japan
Hotel Harvest Hakone Koshien - Hakone, Kanagawa, Japan
Hotel Harvest Hakone Myoujindai - Ashigarashimogun, Kanagawa, Japan
Hotel Harvest Ito - Ito, Shizuoka, Japan
Hotel Harvest Kinugawa - Nikko, Tochigi, Japan
Hotel Harvest Kyoto Takagamine - Kitaku, Kitaku Kyoto-Shi Kyoto-Fu, Japan
Hotel Harvest Nanki Tanabe - Tanabe, Wakayama, Japan
Hotel Harvest Nasu - Nasu, Tochigi, Japan
Hotel Harvest Karuizawa - Kitasakugun, Nagano, Japan
Hotel Harvest Kyu-Karuizawa - Kitasaku, Nagano, Japan
Hotel Harvest Tateshina - Chino, Nagano, Japan
The Bay Forest Odawara, a Hilton Club - Odawara, Japan
The Beach Resort Sesoko, a Hilton Club - Okinawa, Japan
*MEXICO*

Fiesta Americana Condesa Cancun All Inclusive - Cancun, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Cozumel All Inclusive Resort - Cozumel, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco - Acapulco, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun - Cancun, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos All Inclusive Golf and Spa Resort - Cabo del Sol, Mexico
Grand Fiesta Americana Los Cabos All Inclusive Golf and Spa - Cabo del Sol, Mexico
Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta - Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico
Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya - Riviera Maya, Mexico
La Pacifica Los Cabos, a Hilton Club - Los Cabos, Mexico
The Explorean Cozumel - Cozumel, Mexico
The Grand Mayan Acapulco - Acapulco, Mexico
The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta - Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico
The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya - Riviera Maya, Mexico
The Explorean Kohunlich - Chetumal, Mexico
*PORTUGAL*

Vilamoura, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Vilamoura, Portugal
*SCOTLAND*

Coylumbridge Highland Lodges, Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations - Aviemore, Scotland
Craigendarroch Lodges, Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations - Ballater, Scotland
Craigendarroch Suites, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Ballater, Scotland
Dunkeld House Lodges, Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations - Dunkeld, Scotland


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Happy to nit-pick or be nit-picked; that's the name of the page on HGVC where the following list shows up.


Yep, that's the name of the page on the web site; most likely made up by some IT person while programming the site because it was never specified in the design.  But clearly in the content of the page, there is never a mention of "HGV Max Properties" as a collection, only "Properties _*Available During*_ the HGV Max Reservation Window" (emphasis mine). To me, that is a pretty big difference, especially since HGV has come out and said there are going to be three collections of properties going forward: Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Hilton Club and Hilton Vacation Club. Never a mention of a HGV Max Properties collection. So I'll stick w/ my nit-pick. 

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2022)

If HGVC-HVC owners need to buy into Max to book Embarc resorts, wouldn't (shouldn't) that also mean that Embarc owners need to buy Max to book "our" resorts? - I don't see Embarc peep doing that. Or will they make it free to Embarc owners as an inducement to free up their units?




.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> And more importantly, well after they were selling "Max memberships".  The message was to address "miscommunication, speculation and rumors around HGV Max", but in some ways has raised new conflicting messages.
> 
> 
> I fully agree.  If HGV management would focus on the long-term growth and health of the company, they would realize that trying to shake down all existing owners for extra dollars in the short term will most likely alienate a large percentage of their customers and will be detrimental in the long run.  But that would require execs who think long-term, and they are a dying breed these days.
> ...


Yeah





Talent312 said:


> If HGVC-HVC owners need to buy into Max to book Embarc resorts, wouldn't (shouldn't) that also mean that Embarc owners need to buy Max to book "our" resorts? - I don't see Embarc peep doing that. Or will they make it free to Embarc owners as an inducement to free up their units?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be free. They're simply not ready. There's behind the scenes "work" to do first. They decided to start with setting up HVC/aka Diamond Resorts first. Embarc members haven't heard a word other than the name rebrands.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> They're simply not ready. There's behind the scenes "work" to do first.


But, according to the HGV marketing, the couple being discussed in this forum are supposed to be available Q4.....Q4 starts in a couple weeks.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> But, according to the HGV marketing, the couple being discussed in this forum are supposed to be available Q4.


How can they be ready when nothing has been announced on the Embarc side? You need at least 2 sides to make an exchange & there's only 1 getting info so far. So far the Embarc clubs are only being rebranded not "made available" (or maybe they're parsing words there to make it sound like they are). I get that some Hilton members are anxious to visit Embarc locations but until there's a mechanism in place that allows the Embarc members to also give up their "points/weeks" to go to Hilton that won't happen. Rebranding is going to go on for some months more.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Yep, that's the name of the page on the web site; most likely made up by some IT person while programming the site because it was never specified in the design.  But clearly in the content of the page, there is never a mention of "HGV Max Properties" as a collection, only "Properties _*Available During*_ the HGV Max Reservation Window" (emphasis mine). To me, that is a pretty big difference, especially since HGV has come out and said there are going to be three collections of properties going forward: Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Hilton Club and Hilton Vacation Club. Never a mention of a HGV Max Properties collection. So I'll stick w/ my nit-pick.
> 
> Kurt



We can agree to disagree.  I was describing the list using their name for it and not asserting that any are HGV Max properties per se or in a collection titled that.  IMHO, it’s a distinction without a difference - my belief remains that the former Embarc resorts renamed HGVC will not be bookable by HGVC members without Max based on the indication that HGVC Palm Desert will only be available in the HGVC Max reservation window.  Things may change when the final rules come out, of course, but if you take into account the profit motivation for HGV it seems unlikely they’ll just give away access for free.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 20, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> But, according to the HGV marketing, the couple being discussed in this forum are supposed to be available Q4.....Q4 starts in a couple weeks.



If you put it in the portal but don’t put any inventory in the system, Max members can’t book it. Makes it look like there are some really nice properties available when they really aren’t. 

HGVC promoted the SW Florida affiliates to prospective clients when they knew it was nearly impossible to reserve. Why wouldn’t they do that with Max?


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> I get that some Hilton members are anxious to visit Embarc locations


I am not sure how anxious we are but this group definitely likes to discuss ad nauseam topics that we have no control over ... But still fun to speculate.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

dayooper said:


> If you put it in the portal but don’t put any inventory in the system, Max members can’t book it. Makes it look like there are some really nice properties available when they really aren’t.
> 
> HGVC promoted the SW Florida affiliates to prospective clients when they knew it was nearly impossible to reserve. Why wouldn’t they do that with Max?



Perhaps someone can book them for $$ through Hilton but not book via HGVC or HGVC Max yet.  The same situation exists currently for the penthouse units at The Quin - they show up available to rent through Hilton but don’t show up in HGVC.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

Eric B said:


> HGVC Palm Desert will only be available in the HGVC Max reservation window


We should know in 10 days when the HGV Max portal is live.  I suspect that an announcement will come out on the 1st or whatever day things actually go live to pitch the system "going live", send emails out to the folks who bought new or upgraded between January 14th and April 4th with the ability to "Opt In", and then offer the HGVClub Legacy owners who didn't upgrade or buy new between those dates, the $7k ala carte fee option.  Once the system is live, then someone who has access to Max can let us know if they see Palm Desert in there.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

The disappointing thing is that we managed to get 100s of pages of speculation in the threads in the Vistana forum about Marriott Abound, but only a shadow of that here.  Is HGV going too quickly?


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Is HGV going too quickly?


Well, nothing is live  yet.....we have watched the "live" dates get pushed back so we will see when it is actually live.  I have heard others say that sales folks told them it would be January 2023.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

Embarc members have just received a first email concerning the rebranding and "future" transition efforts. 



























Dear Member,​With Embarc’s first resort rebranding at Hilton Grand Vacations Club Palm Desert completed, we’re excited to report that efforts are now underway at several additional Embarc properties to transition them to Hilton Grand Vacations Club.​In October and November, we expect four additional Embarc properties to be rebranded, after which their new property names will be:

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Whistler
Tremblant, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Blue Mountain, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Sandestin
*Access, Reservations and Governance*
Please rest assured that your membership rights and access will not be changed once the properties are rebranded. Your membership and contract will remain the same, and you will continue to make reservations as you do now. The name of your Embarc Members Association and your board of directors will also stay the same.​*Next Steps*
We will continue to provide updates as additional rebranding efforts take place through various channels, including the Embarc Member website and your quarterly _Club Traveler_ newsletter. If you have any questions, please contact Member Services at​We are excited for the changes that lie ahead and hope to see you soon!​Best Regards,
Embarc Members Association​





We respect your privacy. For a full description of our privacy policy, please click here.
Please do not reply to this email. Mail sent to this address cannot be answered.
Hilton Grand Vacations® is a registered trademark of Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc. or its subsidiaries and licensed to Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. Hilton Grand Vacations and its properties and programs operate under the Hilton Grand Vacations name pursuant to a license agreement with Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc.
© 2022 Hilton Grand Vacations Inc.​


----------



## dayooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Perhaps someone can book them for $$ through Hilton but not book via HGVC or HGVC Max yet.  The same situation exists currently for the penthouse units at The Quin - they show up available to rent through Hilton but don’t show up in HGVC.



We booked our big next summer trip at Tuscany in Orlando next year. We booked a 3 bedroom. I went and checked my Hilton Honors app for the Hilton rack rate (I always do). While my timeframe wasn't there, I did check in May. Tuscany was ~$500 a night, Seaworld was ~$400 and Parc Soleil was ~$475. HVC Mystic Dunes was listed as $132 for a 3 bedroom. I thought they would be much closer in rates as Mystic Dunes I thought it's supposed to be one of the top properties in the DRI/HVC system. Could it be branded HGVC so Hilton can charge more per night?


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

dayooper said:


> We booked our big next summer trip at Tuscany in Orlando next year. We booked a 3 bedroom. I went and checked my Hilton Honors app for the Hilton rack rate (I always do). While my timeframe wasn't there, I did check in May. Tuscany was ~$500 a night, Seaworld was ~$400 and Parc Soleil was ~$475. HVC Mystic Dunes was listed as $132 for a 3 bedroom. I thought they would be much closer in rates as Mystic Dunes I thought it's supposed to be one of the top properties in the DRI/HVC system. Could it be branded HGVC so Hilton can charge more per night?


No, it was confirmed that only the Embarc resorts would be branded HGVC. None of the Diamond ones will be. That said, I guess they could change their mind someday...


----------



## dayooper (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> No, it was confirmed that only the Embarc resorts would be branded HGVC. None of the Diamond ones will be. That said, I guess they could change their mind someday...



Sorry, I meant could Embarc be rebranded HGVC so Hilton can charge more per night.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2022)

dayooper said:


> [C]ould Embarc be rebranded HGVC so Hilton can charge more per night?



I think the HGVC officers (with corner offices at MetroWest) just like seeing the big "H" on the walls of their trophies.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Sorry, I meant could Embarc be rebranded HGVC so Hilton can charge more per night.


In general, the Embarc properties are nicer and match more w/ the existing HGVC properties vs. the Diamond properties.  It makes sense to me that the rack rate for the Embarc properties would be higher than the HVC / Diamond properties.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Sep 20, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> In general, the Embarc properties are nicer and match more w/ the existing HGVC properties vs. the Diamond properties.  It makes sense to me that the rack rate for the Embarc properties would be higher than the HVC / Diamond properties.
> 
> Kurt



I completely agree. The discussion was why Embarc was rebranded as HGVC if we HGVC members can't book it without Max. It all comes down to anything in the timeshare world; money.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

They should have included an asterisk in the brand, HGVC*.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm just hanging tight to see how it all shakes out.  I would love for the Embarc to be included in HGVC.  

It would give me access back to a resort in Ontario again, since the Wyndham properties sold out of the timeshare.  Embarc resorts I am more interested in.  Yet there are a few Diamond in locations that would be a nice alternate once in a while. 

Not spending any money until I see what really is available.   I own wyndham and there is club pass access to worldmark, but I obtained a worldmark because it was a cheaper play than trying to use via Wyndham.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I completely agree. The discussion was why Embarc was rebranded as HGVC if we HGVC members can't book it without Max. It all comes down to anything in the timeshare world; money.


You can't book without Max because of the governance/incorporation document. They can't be changed. An "outside" program like Embarc's Extraordinary Escapes, Diamond's Destination Xchange or Hilton's HGV Max are "add-ons" belonging to the developer that don't affect the governance and policies for the Embarc Members Association (the properties in the trust or those for current HGVC owners) nor the usage terms for legacy members who own points without the "add-on". These programs can be easily modified (even cancelled) as the developer chooses and sold on whatever terms the developer chooses - fixed amount (some have heard a possibility of $7000 for HGV Max) or an additional or new points purchase at one of the resorts. The developer decides how to "bundle" it and the conditions under which they are sold and used - as long as it respects the terms of the governance documents.
That is why even though the name changes (because it belongs to Hilton now, after all) not much else does other than the "add-ons".


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> The developer decides how to "bundle" it


I am not sure the developer will have any say in this.  If it is available in the Max exchange, then it is available to the HGV Max members regardless of how people got into Max.  Now whether it will be made available as an exchange property in HGVC, like many others currently are in HGVC is another discussion.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I don't understand what you mean by
> I am not sure the developer will have any say in this.  If it is available in the Max exchange, then it is available to the HGV Max members regardless of how people got into Max.  Now whether it will be made available as an exchange property in HGVC, like many others currently are in HGVC is another discussion.


 I don't understand what you mean by "I'm not sure the developer will have a say" - of course they do - it's a developer add-on that is not needed to be an owner of current or resale points (only new purchases). 
I agree for the rest but that is not what I meant, really. They build whatever program they launch in whatever way that they think will give them maximum returns on every membership purchased. For Embarc EE, for existing Embarc members, it was a minimum 60 point (at $250 or more per point or whatever they could get) purchase and then an added cost for the annual fees - per point for ALL points (even those owned prior to the new 60 point purchase) plus an annual $199 renewal fee and you can no longer opt out. For new members, minimum 120 point purchase with the added cost per point on annual fees, plus the renewal fees and you can never get out (of the EE add-on). That's what I meant by "bundle" - a bundle of conditions for joining - which are not necessary nor available when buying resale.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2022)

I feel exchanging into this resort is going to be very limited, 

Let's  wait and see what happen?


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

Message below


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> bundle


Gotcha. So, someone who buys a cheap HGVC resale, pays $7k or so to "upgrade" to a retail deed that then gets them in Max would have much less investment to use Embarc properties.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 20, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Gotcha. So, someone who buys a cheap HGVC resale, pays $7k or so to "upgrade" to a retail deed that then gets them in Max would have much less investment to use Embarc properties.


There's no deed involved for Max it's just a "membership", but yes. Or just buy Embarc resale (probably cheaper than Hilton). The $7000 would be to get into Max without buying more points/another deed, say for someone who already has lots and doesn't want more. Don't know if it's a possibility but have heard that there's been some talk about a fixed price for those who don't want higher annual fees.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> There's no deed involved for Max


I know. It is just an exchange program but there are three ways for HGVC folks to get in; buy a new HGVC deed, upgrade an existing HGVC deed, or pay the $7k ala carte fee, when it is announced. If you have a resale deed already, you can "upgrade" it and with that upgrade, it gets you access to Max. They tried pitching that to us in July. They offered to "upgrade" our resale annual Blvd to an EOY for $7K and with that upgrade, we would be in Max and all 9 of our weeks would count for Max tiers. We are currently elite premier so they said we would be Premier+. I don't think they actually had any idea if all our resale would count in Max but that was the pitch and we turned it down.

My point though is that if the only requirement is to be in Max, then there are relatively cheap ways to do that without buying another retail deed or upgrading an expensive deed. There are stories where they are pitching these for tens of thousands of dollars just up get in Max which doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "signing an affiliation agreement". Embarc is now fully owned by Hilton - they don't need one. What they have to do is figure out schemes that don't contravert the master declaration but which allow them to make "changes" - which because of the Master Declaration, make it extremely difficult do what they may really prefer.


What I mean is, HGVC (Club) is an external program. HGVC has each individual resort and each resort is part of the club and follow the club rules. Embarc could simply affiliate with HGVC in the way the HGVC affiliate resorts in SW Florida do. That doesn't require a change to anything with Embarc except for members agreeing to participate in HGVC. I suspect HGV doesn't think this will bring in enough volume of inventory to be bothered with and there will be constant complaints of no Embarc inventory.

The problem with rebranding the Embarc resorts to Hilton Grand Vacations is that it causes a lot of confusion with the customer/owner. Unless they have a better long term plan to incorporate some kind of cross booking, it seems sloppy and ill contrived. Even if they incorporate it into HGV Max, it is still sloppy and ill contrived and still causes consumer/owner confusion. 

_*Owner* - You mean to say there are some resorts I can't book with club points at 9 months even though it is a Hilton Grand Vacations resort?
*Owner Services* - That is correct
*Owner* - Why?
*Owner Services* - Well that is a big long story about this company called Diamond that we bought that owned Embarc that was actually called Club Intrawest at one time. We gave them the same brand name as your resort, but we aren't going to let you book there._


----------



## Zenichiro (Oct 29, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I am waiting for this one...It is an easy drive from ATL.


Available to book on Hilton.com now. April has good prices.


----------



## terces (Nov 6, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Again I ask -- how did it work back when the Club Intrawest properties could be booked directly by HGVC members (and vice versa) back before Diamond took over?  How I believe it worked is just like w/ RCI exchanges -- when HGVC members use their points to book an RCI property, HGV deposits an equivalent amount of inventory to RCI.  In the end, it balances out.
> 
> Why would that not work with Embarc properties?  Behind the scenes, when Embarc owners use their points to book HGVC properties, an equivalent amount of inventory would be made available for HGVC members.  It is not just the 6% that is the "wiggle room", it is that plus all of the equivalent inventory from Embarc members using their points to book HGVC properties.
> 
> Kurt


Totally makes sense, except for one thing.  HGVC will try to find a way to "monetize" this and charge for the right to access Embarc.  The one good thing that we have going for us is that Embarc has a strong owner's group that has successfully fought the greed in the past.  Hopefully they demand access to HGVC which would mean mutual access to Embarc properties by the current legacy HGVC members.  It is the only arrangement that makes sense.


----------



## Zenichiro (Nov 24, 2022)

Finally appeared today. No availability as of yet.


----------



## Wgk101 (Nov 24, 2022)

It may be available on Hilton .com. But not in HGVC as of today.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> What I mean is, HGVC (Club) is an external program. HGVC has each individual resort and each resort is part of the club and follow the club rules. Embarc could simply affiliate with HGVC in the way the HGVC affiliate resorts in SW Florida do. That doesn't require a change to anything with Embarc except for members agreeing to participate in HGVC. I suspect HGV doesn't think this will bring in enough volume of inventory to be bothered with and there will be constant complaints of no Embarc inventory.
> 
> The problem with rebranding the Embarc resorts to Hilton Grand Vacations is that it causes a lot of confusion with the customer/owner. Unless they have a better long term plan to incorporate some kind of cross booking, it seems sloppy and ill contrived. Even if they incorporate it into HGV Max, it is still sloppy and ill contrived and still causes consumer/owner confusion.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with the confusion and contradiction that is created by the HGVC members not being able to book there.  I am a person that likes to understand and remember stuff by having the same rules and the same procedures to do stuff.  When it is different I kind of just avoid even dealing with it unless I absolutely have to since it scrabbles my mind and makes me stress out trying to remember the exception to the rule.  I don't need to book any of the Embarc Resorts so that is the way I will deal with it.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

Zenichiro said:


> Finally appeared today. No availability as of yet.


Appeared where? In Max? I don't see it when I look in the HGVC side using the app.


----------



## Zenichiro (Nov 24, 2022)

Yea people are seeing it under Florida Gulf


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

Zenichiro said:


> Yea people are seeing it under Florida Gulf


I don't see it in the Non-Max HGVC side


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Zenichiro (Nov 24, 2022)

Must be Max only then. I don’t see it either but see the pictures


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

Zenichiro said:


> Must be Max only then. I don’t see it either but see the pictures


I think the pictures have been up for a while with coming Q4 message... Similar to the Palm Desert for Q3. They have been on the external HGV page but not in Max or Legacy.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Zenichiro said:


> Must be Max only then. I don’t see it either but see the pictures





HuskerATL said:


> I think the pictures have been up for a while with coming Q4 message... Similar to the Palm Desert for Q3. They have been on the external HGV page but not in Max or Legacy.



This is from the external HGV page, not the member site:




There are plenty more pics from there.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

Just posted in FB:


----------



## Zenichiro (Nov 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Just posted in FB:
> View attachment 69044


Yea looks like they are getting it ready.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Just posted in FB:
> View attachment 69044



Is this from your account or pulled from Facebook?


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Is this from your account or pulled from Facebook?


Just posted in FB.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

I see the resort in my HGVC app under Florida Gulf.


----------



## letsgobobby (Nov 24, 2022)

for legacy?


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I see the resort in my HGVC app under Florida Gulf.


I just looked and didn't see it under the gulf properties .. But will look again


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I just looked and didn't see it under the gulf properties .. But will look again



Its not there now, but was before 1:00. Here’s a pic I took. It was too big to post so I didn’t post it. I made it smaller when so I could post it now.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

Interesting. I wonder why it would appear then leave unless someone pushed a button that they were not supposed to


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> for legacy?



Yea


----------



## dayooper (Nov 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Interesting. I wonder why it would appear then leave unless someone pushed a button that they were not supposed to



I couldn’t tell you why. Was surprised when I saw it and even more surprised when it wasn’t there.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 24, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I couldn’t tell you why. Was surprised when I saw it and even more surprised when it wasn’t there.


Teasing us...


----------



## Eric B (Nov 24, 2022)

If you look at the booking eligibility, it shows normal HGVC club booking window rather than the HGV Max one.

Edited to add that the resort page says it's the HGV Max one. IT issues, IMHO. Actually, it doesn't even have a point chart. Not ready for prime time.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2022)

Eric B said:


> If you look at the booking eligibility, it shows normal HGVC club booking window rather than the HGV Max one.


Looks like a sales gimmick.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 24, 2022)

They said it was coming in Q4, and it has now made its quick appearance in Q4.

What, is that not what we expected?


----------



## dayooper (Dec 1, 2022)

deleted


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 1, 2022)

it is interesting, it shows up in the app but if you click on it, it just sits there with a circle spinning and locks up the app.  It isn't on the website when checking via the PC though.


----------



## holdaer (Dec 1, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> it is interesting, it shows up in the app but if you click on it, it just sits there with a circle spinning and locks up the app.  It isn't on the website when checking via the PC though.


Yep, I see it on the app as well, but it just spins if I click on it.  Same as you.


----------

